# Gabby Logan leaves Strictly!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Oct 2007)

What the hell is that all about?!?!

Gabby and Penny in the last 2?

What the hell is wrong with the voting public?


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2007)

What the hell is wrong with you for watching that...! 

Mind you, plenty of eye-candy this series.  8)


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Oct 2007)

lol just cos i dont have an overdose of testosterone theres something wrong with me?? lol

Ive watched it for all 5 years mate  im a strictly and im proud!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Oct 2007)

As long as Alesha and Kelly Brook stay in I'll keep watching.  Some of the professional dancers are stunning too!


----------



## JamesC (28 Oct 2007)

I must be on a different planet or something, but what the hell are you talking about?

James


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2007)

Strictly Come Dancing.  Celebs learn to ballroom dance then get voted off in a knockout comp.


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Oct 2007)

I think it's an awful programme, why it's so popular is beyond me, plus the various spin offs it's created, Dancing on Ice, Strictly Salsa and all that kind of stuff, basically no genre is save from the 'Strictly Come' format and thats worrying.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Oct 2007)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I think it's an awful programme, why it's so popular is beyond me, plus the various spin offs it's created, Dancing on Ice, Strictly Salsa and all that kind of stuff, basically no genre is save from the 'Strictly Come' format and thats worrying.



so go comment on another thread then


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Oct 2007)




----------

